# What's your monthly bill for Cable/Internet/Phone?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I know everyone has different services, different packages, bundles etc. etc., but I'm curious what people are spending on this. Anyone care to contribute? I'd like to see actual all-in amounts - rather than someone saying "Gee, I think it's about X dollars a month" - that tends to be not too accurate and it's usually MORE than _X_. So, maybe take a minute & look up your actual bill. Me? I'm with rogers. I have Internet:"250GB Hybrid Fibre 70"; TV:VIP package; Home Phone:"Deluxe+ LD" (NO cell/smartphone). My monthly Bill is $137.53(includes HST).


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> I know everyone has different services, different packages, bundles etc. etc., but I'm curious what people are spending on this. Anyone care to contribute? I'd like to see actual all-in amounts - rather than someone saying "Gee, I think it's about X dollars a month" - that tends to be not too accurate and it's usually MORE than _X_. So, maybe take a minute & look up your actual bill. Me? I'm with rogers. I have Internet:"250GB Hybrid Fibre 70"; TV:VIP package; Home Phone:"Deluxe+ LD" (NO cell/smartphone). My monthly Bill is $137.53(includes HST).


i have home phone, entry level internet and and basic tv for $90 (with shaw whose stock i just sold)

i also have a telus cellphone at $10 plus tax per month ... netflix for $8


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

maybe 120 for all monthly,,also no cell phone as I will lose it and driving can become a hazard


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Vidéotron
Internet TGV 30 (unlimited GB), TV Select 10 Channels + rental of 2 terminals (1 free), no home phone: $91 including 15,025% tax

(+ Cellphone $43 including 15,025% tax))


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

@Jargey,

I'm on a similar plan as you, but with a slightly lower TV package. I pay $109+ tax for all three services.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

My monthly bill with Bell is $35 for home phone, $35 for Fibe TV, and $50 for Internet.
Total $120 incl. taxes.
Overall, I pay nearly $250 to Bell, but the other $130 is an expensive free roaming, unlimited data corporate plan for work.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Cell phone - $35/month with Wind Mobile, includes unlimited data
Internet - $45/month with Start, 30 mbps

Both are no contract.

I don't have cable, don't watch enough TV to justify it. I do have Netflix with is $8/month. No home phone either, don't see the point if I have a cell phone.

So I guess $88/month + tax or just under $100 with tax.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

All including tax comes out to $71.92/mo including cellphone, or $60.62 without cellphone.

Internet - $50.79/mo - Teksavvy Cable 30 lite package
Cellphone - $11.30/mo Rogers paygo
Netflix - $7.99/mo
Home phone - $1.84/mo VOIP.ms (this is including all our usage)


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Satellite TV - $128
Internet - $75
Phone - $40
Mobile - $18 for 2

Second location (6 months in Mexico)
Satellite TV - 0 (shared)
Phone/Internet - $31
Mobile - $11 for 2

VOIP - $2 incl. LD outside NA


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Satellite TV - 100
Internet - 69
Phone - 40
cell phone - 8.30


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

Internet & Cable from Shaw ~125/month
Cell for my wife & I $130/month from Telus. 
Netflix $10/month
VOIP <$2/month

We've cut down on these a lot recently our Shaw alone was $200 per month, but we cut out home phone and replaced a lot of our cable package with Netflix.

Telus I get a corporate discount. How are you guys getting the ridiculously low rates you have on cell phones?


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

I pay $95.20 a month just for internet. It's 60mbps down/10up I believe. I don't need cable cause I either download or stream everything I need.

Work phone, so that's all paid for.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

CalgaryPotato said:


> How are you guys getting the ridiculously low rates you have on cell phones?


Most of them probably have no data, or a very low data cap. In my case I use Wind but it's only available in a few towns.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

CalgaryPotato said:


> Telus I get a corporate discount. How are you guys getting the ridiculously low rates you have on cell phones?


Mine is pay as you go, and I have very low usage.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

We have a prepaid plan (iPhone) with Koodo and it's $15 per month for unlimited texting. You have to buy the boosters (packages) for data and voice minutes but they never expire. It's perfect for anyone who wants a smart phone but doesn't use a lot of data (wifi instead). With the discount for paying monthly via credit card it's $13.50 per month


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Cable, VOIP phone and unlimited internet - 160
5 smart phones with shared 15 GB data - 420 All phones are unlimited Canadian calling. My phone has unlimited North American call/text/roaming.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Bell Fibe TV $95 with TMN/HBO and all HD plus a couple of PPV movies/month (love Fibe)
Bell 25 mbps internet unlimited $75 (happy with this speed and signal strength)
Bell home phone unlimited long distance $70 (wife calls her mother daily)
Bell cell for wife unlimited long distance and 3G data $70
Rogers cell with unlimited long distance and 2G data $65 
Netflix 11.99 (ultra HD and 4 user package)


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

No cable. High-speed internet and VOIP home phone = $85 per month.

1 cell phone paid for with work, other cell phone with Koodo (unlimited everything) = $50 per month.


----------



## livewell (Dec 1, 2013)

Internet (TekSavvy 400GB) $53 
Mobile (Virgin iphone 600MB) $44 
Wife's mobile (Fido old thing) $17 
Netflix $9 
Unblock-us (Smart DNS) $5
Streaming service (Hockey) ~$8 (Paid annually or twice a year) 

No cable, no home phone. All prices include HST


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

-Shaw Personal TV and High Speed 10: $90.90
+Entertainment 1: $10.00
+Entertainment 2: $10.00
-Shaw Personal Home Phone: $17.00
-Netflix: Free (friend's account)

Subtotal: $127.90
Total with tax: $139.97

I believe our Shaw package is a legacy package, meaning it's no longer available. To get the same thing would likely cost more now. The lowest tier internet is High Speed 15 now, but 10 is plenty fast.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

livewell said:


> Unblock-us (Smart DNS) $5


Good point - I forgot to include that in my list.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Cable internet - $24.95 + tax
No home phone
No tv package - free basic cable
Work cell phone covers me for any calls I need to make, messaging, etc.


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

Telus cell phone - $73
Distributel internet (30mbps) + home phone (ultd Canada + US) - $85
No cable, everything is online now anyways

$158/month, including tax


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Ihatetaxes said:


> Bell Fibe TV $95 with TMN/HBO and all HD plus a couple of PPV movies/month (love Fibe)
> Bell 25 mbps internet unlimited $75 (happy with this speed and signal strength)
> Bell home phone unlimited long distance $70 (wife calls her mother daily)
> Bell cell for wife unlimited long distance and 3G data $70
> ...


Glad you posted that.

I don't feel so bad with my $400 a month Rogers bill now.........

VIP Cable, unlimited high speed internet, home phone, and 3 cell phones with 8 gigs shared data and unlimited Canada wide talk and text.

Every time I try to trim the package, everyone wants to keep what they use and enjoy..............


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

Shaw internet/basic cable/home phone package $145/month. I need a home phone line because I have a fax machine for some clients that I do bookkeeping for. 

Koodo prepaid plan $15.75/month. Same plan as someone above mentioned. Includes unlimited texting, no data and phone minutes are purchased separately, but I hardly use any.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Teksavvy,

Home phone (not VOIP) DSL / month: $75.00 all in with taxes. (No cable TV, OTA only)

Home Phone: Basic line + call display + voicemail + pay as you go long distance (something like $0.03/min in NA)
DSL: 15/10Meg service, with 400G of transfers a month.


----------



## Hiitsme (Jun 14, 2012)

Bell Fibe 25 Internet (250GB cap), Ooma internet phone, OTA HD antenna (live in GTA so lots of channels). No satellite or cable. Just under $100 a month all in.

We were with Bell for years for all services. At one time would have been happy to stay for around $150 with basic HD TV. We were offered less than that when we cancelled, but by that time we were sick of the constant rate increases and substandard treatment of existing customers. i.e. not advising us when packages became available that would have saved us money, etc.


----------



## FinancialFreedom (Aug 18, 2015)

I pay $150 taxes in.
$70 for internet and the rest for cable. I might cancel the movie channels right now actually. $18 seems like a lot for a few movie channels that we barely watch. We don't have home phone as me and the girlfriend both use our cellphones.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

$72 including GST......Internet 15 and basic home phone....no cable though.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

After a few years of procrastination, I finally ditched the landline.

My new monthly bill:

Internet (25/5/uncapped cable): $60.96
Netflix: $7.99
Home Phone (freephoneline voip): free

Total: $68.95, taxes included


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Recently negotiated with Rogers.

No Cable. $75 for Internet with NHL Centre Ice. VOIP home phone for $5.


----------



## jetsfan (Mar 20, 2015)

..


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

$70 mo internet
$45 for smartphone
$40 over the last 10 years supporting torrent site that I steal all of my TV from.


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

GoldStone said:


> After a few years of procrastination, I finally ditched the landline.
> 
> My new monthly bill:
> 
> ...


Who is your internet provider? Nice deal.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

^ Distributel over Rogers cable 

It's a grand-fathered 25/2 plan (I wrote 25/5 by mistake). You can't buy this plan any more.

A comparable new plan is 30/5, but it has a 200GB cap:

https://www.distributel.ca/EN-ON/G/Internet_cable_30


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

Cell phone - $101.70

I have a 2 gig $65 unlimited everything but go over data typically using an extra 4-5 for the past 4 months. Its been slow at work but my sanity is worth every penny lol.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

30seconds said:


> I have a 2 gig $65 unlimited everything but go over data typically using an extra 4-5 for the past 4 months.


Fido/Koodo/Virgin Mobile have a Black Friday deal until tomorrow (Nov 30). You get an extra 1GB on BYOP plans.

2GB: $49
3GB: $57
4GB: $69
6GB: $84


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Pretty good deals GoldStone.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll go.

55$ for TV and internet. No "standard" home phone. My home phone is via VoIP using ATA device such as OBI100. Quality is crystal clear.
Internet is 25D/2.5U. 
Cell is 125$/year for 20GB/year and 40c/min on important/emergency calls. All other calls are done via VoIP using the 20GB/year using Fongo. I pay an extra 12$/year for unlimited SMS with Fongo (since 95% of communication is done via SMS anyway with friends).


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Flash said:


> Cell is 125$/year for 20GB/year and 40c/min on important/emergency calls.


Is it a tablet plan? Who is your provider?


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

Holy crap, I think I must be getting ripped off, based on what everyone else is paying!
Rogers "bundle" - $208/month
Basic Cable TV, Internet (forget exactly which but it's somewhere in the "middle"), and smartphone (unlimited calls in Canada).
I should review my plan, I know I have far more data for the smartphone than I actually use, since for the most part I just use it as a "phone".


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

We pay 73/mo for internet. I'm going to switch to Teksavvy (currently w/ shaw) to drop that to about 50.
We don't pay or get cable.
My wife's phone is covered through her work. I have a pay and talk phone that costs me about $11/mo.
We split a Netflix subscription with a friend, so that's $10/yr.

So our monthly bill, averaged out is going to be around 62/mo. I don't know how people have time to watch tv.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

2 cell phones and plans come to just under $200 per month. Unlimited data on one, unlimited long distance on the other. Cable and internet just over $100. Still too much imo.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

$79 on cell phone for 1GB date, canada wide unlimited long-distance and unlimited texting.

Cable, internet and home phone (unlimited) are $125/mth. Unfortunately, I don't have the luxury of switching cable as Cogeco is only offered in this area. Satellite is just way too expensive for amount of tv that we watch.


----------



## crr243 (Nov 2, 2015)

In Calgary.

We pay $36.75 for Telus Internet 25. We've been paying this for 4 years; I call every 5 months or so as my 6-month promotion is about to end, and Customer Loyalty extends the promotion. We also pay about $3/month for Blockless and $8/month for Netflix.

My wife pays about $36 for Virgin Mobile. However, she has no data, 200 minutes, and unlimited evenings/weekends.

My employer pays for my phone - unlimited everything (data, text, and voice) across North America.


----------



## Kail (Feb 7, 2012)

Rogers 100U Ignite, after taxes it is $48.01.
Use Kodi for streaming movies / tv shows on an amazon fire TV and I also pay $20 a month for US IPTV through NTV.mx which gets me all the major US specialty & movie channels for when I want to watch AMC or HBO live or just have something on in the background.
$10 / month for Magic Jack which isn't hooked up
$75 / month for cell phone, 6 gigs of data, 200 daytime minutes and 1000 long distance. Should probably cancel it since I have a work phone which I use almost exclusively now.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Youmano (now Mustang) for DSL: $50/month (grandfathered in for no caps)
OOMA phone: 4$/month
Channel Master antenna on roof for all Canadian channels: FREE
Kodi for streaming
Rogers cell: $50/month - includes 1gig which I never use, unlimited local. No long-distance but I have the OOMA app for free long-distance


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

GoldStone said:


> Fido/Koodo/Virgin Mobile have a Black Friday deal until tomorrow (Nov 30). You get an extra 1GB on BYOP plans
> 
> 2GB: $49
> 3GB: $57
> ...


I looked at that but enjoy how I pay only 10$ per extra gig. Then did a bit of math.. with the plan I have now it's 100$ for six gb. If I switch to the 70$ plan with 4gb then go over two more gb it's it's 110$ so really a minor difference. I'm going to make the switch


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Might be a bit off topic but I just signed up with At&t using my unlocked iPhone...unlimited talk text Canada,USA & Mexico , 4gb data LTE...2G after used in Canada,USA & Mexico...$60/month pay as you go....no contract. The catch is that after 2 months of mainly use in Mexico the plan has to be mainly used in the USA for a full month then I'm gtg for 2 months mainly use in Canada.

Anyway I spend $135 for internet/phone & sat tv (all the sport channels etc)...At&t and Dish pay as you go.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Cell: Koodo $49.50/month, 5GB, unlimited text and talk (best mobile plan in Canada besides TBay)
Internet: Dery $29.95/month, 15MBps, 200GB cap (Dery fiber is I think $50 with unlimited data)
Cable: Free using internet above


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

m3s said:


> Cell: Koodo $49.50/month, 5GB, unlimited text and talk (best mobile plan in Canada besides TBay)


Pretty stellar deal there!


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

OTA TV- GTA $160 one time fee and no ongoing for about 30 channels; Netflix $8/mo
Primus DSL - no data cap, and IP home phone $96/mo. 
Throughput not measured, but Netflix, Xbox360 Live, and online gaming and no one complains about things choking.
Koodo cell for the teen - about $36/mon- bought out the tab, canned the data after the kid rang up $600 in data overages while off all summer as a camp councilor.


----------



## NewBrunswick (Nov 30, 2015)

Rogers internet - $79
Two Bell smartphones - $185.91
Netflix - $8


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

30seconds said:


> Pretty stellar deal there!


Until you add the $25 in taxes of course. ;-)


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

brad said:


> Until you add the $25 in taxes of course. ;-)


$57.38 after taxes. Koodo prepaid is cheaper if you don't use a lot of data (their data is expensive but doesn't expire)


----------

